# Methane Princess



## Fairfield

The pioneer methane gas tanker built for service between Canvey Island and Arzew laid up in the Fal in 1991.She had enjoyed a period of reactivation prior to this but was nearing the breakers.


----------



## stevecz

Methane Princess, O/N 305971, was built in 1964 by Vickers Armstrong at Barrow, scrapped in 1996. 
She had a sister ship on the same run, Methane Progress O/N 305945, built in 1964 by Harland and Wolff at Belfast, scrapped in 1986.
It must have been boring for the crew as these ships only ever went from Arzew in Algeria to Canvey Island.


----------



## nickb

Boring is not the word (Cloud) - I suffered on the Progress as a Fiver in the early 70s for , thankfully, only a couple of months. Interesting though in so much as it gave me valuable insight into the principals of boil-off combustion which was useful when I got posted to the G Class later in my career


----------



## stevecz

Which other Shell Ships were you on nickb.


----------



## Pat McCardle

When these vessels were 1st in service was it not Stephenson & Clarke who managed them before Shell?


----------



## stevecz

No, both built for Shell in 1964, chartered to British Gas to carry LNG from Arzew, Algeria to Canvey Island,


Methane Princess by Vickers Armstrong Shipbuilders, Barrow, No. 1071.
Methane Progress by Harland & Wolff Ltd. Belfast, No.1653


----------



## stevecz

The Stevenson, Clarke connection was the Methane Pioneer.
Originally built 1945 by Walter Butler Shipbuilders, Inc., Duluth MN, USA.as the Marline Hitch, Hull No. 344, Type C1-M-AV1, completed Jul-45. 

Sold 1946 for conversion to a L.N.G Tanker, Operated, and (I think) owned, by British Gas, renamed “Methane Pioneer”. She took a total of 8 cargoes of LNG from Lake Charles, Louisiana, to Canvey Island, in the Thames, the last being in March 1960.

Sold 1960 converted to L.P.G. Storage, Owned & operated by Stephenson, Clarke & Co., renamed “Aristotle”. Located in Recife, Brazil.

Scrapped 1972, location unknown


----------



## Pat McCardle

Thanks Steve, that got that cleared up nicely.


----------



## stevevincent1974

*methane princess/progress*



Fairfield said:


> The pioneer methane gas tanker built for service between Canvey Island and Arzew laid up in the Fal in 1991.She had enjoyed a period of reactivation prior to this but was nearing the breakers.


I have seen both these ships and they look magnificent especially together.
They spent many years laid up in the fal estury


----------



## R58484956

Welcome stevevincent to the site enjoy all it has to offer and the banter that goes with it.


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Methane Prncess/Progress*

Not true that these vessels only ran from Canvey Island to Arzew. I did a trip on one of them, late '70s/early '80s, overseeing operation of a new telex installation. We left from Canvey and went to Arzew but loaded for Barcelona. Instead of stepping off at Canvey and driving home in my car, I had to board a BA flight to Heathrow and get home by tube and train.

Ron


----------



## ecosse4545

Fairfield said:


> The pioneer methane gas tanker built for service between Canvey Island and Arzew laid up in the Fal in 1991.She had enjoyed a period of reactivation prior to this but was nearing the breakers.


I joined her in late 1965 and she was gleaming. Although the trips could be quite brain numbing.
It's quite sad to see the picture of the both of them lying dormant.


----------



## gordy

I'm sure a pal of mine sailed 2/e on them, maybe c/e, Stewart Wood, wife Rosemary.

If memory serves, he said sailing empty was horrendous due to noise from tank insulation.


----------



## backsplice

I joined the "Methane Pioneer" at Canvey Island 4/10/1961 my first trip EDH she discharged and we all paid off after taking her to Cardiff for laying up 16/10/1961. At that time she was managed by Stephie Clarke . most of the deck crowd were,nt pleased as we had,nt been advised this being "a run job" however the Company did offer us alternative ships I was lucky and got a berth on the new coastal tanker "Maplehurst" just made ready at Blyth Shipyard so it was,nt that bad after all although it would have been an experience to have acctually done a working voyage in the Methane Pioneer


----------



## backsplice

backsplice said:


> I joined the "Methane Pioneer" at Canvey Island 4/10/1961 my first trip EDH she discharged and we all paid off after taking her to Cardiff for laying up 16/10/1961. At that time she was managed by Stephie Clarke . most of the deck crowd were,nt pleased as we had,nt been advised this being "a run job" however the Company did offer us alternative ships I was lucky and got a berth on the new coastal tanker "Maplehurst" just made ready at Blyth Shipyard so it was,nt that bad after all although it would have been an experience to have acctually done a working voyage in the Methane Pioneer


sorry the dates should be 4/11/61 to 16/11/61


----------



## ecosse4545

ecosse4545 said:


> I joined the methane princess in late 1965 and she was gleaming. Although the trips could be quite brain numbing.
> It's quite sad to see the picture of the both of them lying dormant in 1991


I am not sure but have been led to believe she was broken up 1996.


----------



## woodcarver

Hi, Oh to reminise. I was 3/0 on Princess in 1980. Does anyone remember the cricket matches on deck when we were in the Meddy? (this relieved the boardom!)Whole crew took part with home made balls (bolt/twine and tape). The skipper was a New Zealander and always routed along the South English coast to watch the telly. I will always remember that very early 'hi tech ARPA' with the reel to reel computer tape spewing all over the bridge. Happy days!


----------



## Pat McCardle

Was the Methane Progress not brought out of lay-up after the Piper Alpha disaster for a run to Algeria?


----------



## A.D.FROST

METHANE PROGRESS b/u1988 Castellon.METHANE PRENCESS re-activated 10.1988 for eght cargoes on charter to British Gas laid-up again 5.1989.B/u Alang 9.3.1997.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Thought so.


----------



## Steve Balderstone

Fairfield said:


> The pioneer methane gas tanker built for service between Canvey Island and Arzew laid up in the Fal in 1991.She had enjoyed a period of reactivation prior to this but was nearing the breakers.


Yes, i remember the Princess. Sailed on her in 1977, couldn't believe it when i saw her in Falmouth Bay. On a Harry Secombe programme of all things. I have many memories of Canvey Island and of course Arzew. I especially remember the club near to the terminal in Canvey, Sorry, Golden ?. We had a small explosion in Arzew, telegram sent home saying to my mum,"don't worry, explosion on quayside at Arzew, all safe" She nearly had an Heart Attack!


----------



## Nick R

Steve Balderstone said:


> Yes, i remember the Princess. Sailed on her in 1977, couldn't believe it when i saw her in Falmouth Bay. On a Harry Secombe programme of all things. I have many memories of Canvey Island and of course Arzew. I especially remember the club near to the terminal in Canvey, Sorry, Golden ?. We had a small explosion in Arzew, telegram sent home saying to my mum,"don't worry, explosion on quayside at Arzew, all safe" She nearly had an Heart Attack!


Hi Steve. I sailed on the Methane Princess 1979, lasted 21 days ! it was my first trip as 2nd.Cook, a couple of days out the Chief Cook had an accident and was confined to his bunk, by the time we got back to Canvy I thought, I've had a guts full of this and paid off.
I also saw the programme with Harry Secombe in, was quite a surprise


----------



## orangefunk

Nice thread. I am from Barrow in Furness though too young to have worked on this. I worked on vessels in the 1980s. Lovely to see all this discussion on a ship built by people in my town.


----------



## TEAPOT

sailed in methane princess jan-march 65,good accomadation,good tucker,had my 21s at sea got full as a state school,run was a bit so,so.did see her up river fal,on a visit to uk.


----------



## narra

I belive I had a mate on the Princess in catering early 60's,Name of ray Gillmore,anyone out there remember him,saddly he passed on a few years back,good mate for years cheers Narra


----------



## brickhead

A.D.FROST said:


> METHANE PROGRESS b/u1988 Castellon.METHANE PRENCESS re-activated 10.1988 for eght cargoes on charter to British Gas laid-up again 5.1989.B/u Alang 9.3.1997.


concerning the METHANE PRINCESS & PROGRESS i am assuming the funnel markings of black with 3 white bands was conch livery,what company house flag did she fly,was it similar to the funnel or did she fly joe shell company flag ??
brickhead


----------

